# Obedience Trainer Position Available



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Tarheel Canine Training Inc. in Sanford, NC is searching for an experienced pet dog trainer to take over our pet training program. We are looking to fill this position by the beginning of August. This is a demanding position as it requires a candidate who is truly a self starter that can handle responsibility and function with minimal direct supervision. Responsibilities include pet training and b...ehavior management for in-board clients, teaching student trainers both theory and method, selling and closing sales for the pet training program, coordinating training of obedience on personal protection dogs with our police dog trainers. This is an opportunity for someone to build a program and use their creativity to grow it. The ideal candidate will be a balanced trainer fluent in their understanding of theory and method from clicker training to the use of e-collars in both low level and standard methodology, and be comfortable teaching training theory and behavior problem management to student trainers. 

This is a salaried position, including health insurance, and 2 weeks of paid vacation per year. The trainer will be sent to seminars and conferences for continuing education. Salary will depend on experience and track record of success. If interested please contact Jerry Bradshaw at [email protected], and send letter of introduction, complete resume and salary requirements. In person interview may be required of top 3 candidates.


----------

